# Light Cherry Blouse



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

click translate :sm24: 
http://www.stranamam.ru/post/6499245/

for charts scroll down :sm01:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks beautiful and difficult. Nice color.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful! So nice of you to share.????


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Quite lovely, but I did not see a translate button. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## ibboop (Aug 14, 2016)

I saw a button (two curved arrows) that i assumed was translate but there was no translation when i tapped it. 
I would love to knit one of the sweaters, does anyone know where to find a translation?


----------



## knitknot112 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is so pretty


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Very pretty and I like the edging-thanks for sharing


----------



## Rhonda Abernethy (May 1, 2017)

Very pretty with lots of options but since it’s not in English, I would not be able to knit any of them!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Not too keen on the colour but the design is beautiful.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

It is a beautiful top and the translate option worked for me but all the way to many charts for me.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

This looks like a sweater recently shared with long sleeves and deeper neck in a slightly fuzzy yarn. Happy to see a pattern as the maker of earlier post said there was no pattern. Easy enough to make longer sleeves, I am so happy, I really liked it!
Is there a written portion in translation or just charted??


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Very impressive design. I am currently working on a pullover from a recent Vogue Knitting magazine with a similar leaf pattern. There are 2 vines with leaves that sway from side to side up the center front. It is worked from the bottom up but I've made a few changes to make it easier for me to knit. I am new at using a knitting chart that is to be read like a counted cross stitch chart, and it's been quite a challenge. I have saved this pattern, but would really have to talk myself into making such an intricate design. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

That is lovely.... there's also a cardigan version:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns, wish there were written patterns for any of these.


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

I love this pattern but can someone tell me what the translate button looks like please?
Dianne.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Carolwithane said:


> I love this pattern but can someone tell me what the translate button looks like please?
> Dianne.


I use Chrome, by Google, so if you use something else to access the web, this info may not help you. When I clicked on the link in the opening post, once the page has loaded into my browser (Chrome), at the very top of my screen, just below the tab showing where I am, there is an area showing the full address of the site. In that little space, at the far right, there are some symbols I can click on. Normally, there is a little magnifying glass I can click on to enlarge the display on my screen, and a star I can click on to bookmark this page. When I access something in a foreign language, Chrome automatically (well, usually) adds another little symbol, black and white rectangles slightly offset from each other. There are some letters on them, but they are too small for me to read, sorry! A window opens up just below that asking if I want to translate the page. Click on that, and Google gives it it's best shot. Be advised that knitting and crochet have their own languages, so sometimes Google makes a real hash of the translation. Not very useful other than a very good laugh.

If you use another software, you will have to search the software to see how it will work for you. At the upper right of my screen, just below the buttons to minimize, maximize, or close the window, there is what looks like a colon with an extra dot. Clicking on that will open a drop-down window with all sorts of things I can do regarding Chrome. Towards the bottom of the list is "Help". That is where I can ask my all-knowing computer how to do something, like how to get a web page translated.

I hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Thanks , I am going to try again.
Shirley


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I use Chrome, by Google, so if you use something else to access the web, this info may not help you. When I clicked on the link in the opening post, once the page has loaded into my browser (Chrome), at the very top of my screen, just below the tab showing where I am, there is an area showing the full address of the site. In that little space, at the far right, there are some symbols I can click on. Normally, there is a little magnifying glass I can click on to enlarge the display on my screen, and a star I can click on to bookmark this page. When I access something in a foreign language, Chrome automatically (well, usually) adds another little symbol, black and white rectangles slightly offset from each other. There are some letters on them, but they are too small for me to read, sorry! A window opens up just below that asking if I want to translate the page. Click on that, and Google gives it it's best shot. Be advised that knitting and crochet have their own languages, so sometimes Google makes a real hash of the translation. Not very useful other than a very good laugh.
> 
> If you use another software, you will have to search the software to see how it will work for you. At the upper right of my screen, just below the buttons to minimize, maximize, or close the window, there is what looks like a colon with an extra dot. Clicking on that will open a drop-down window with all sorts of things I can do regarding Chrome. Towards the bottom of the list is "Help". That is where I can ask my all-knowing computer how to do something, like how to get a web page translated.
> 
> I hope this helps! Good luck.


Agree :sm24: Google Chrome provide optional setting translate.
Click translate


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you so much. 
Dianne.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this cardigan but didn't find any translate button and I don't have chrome. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice... thank you for sharing


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely top


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

For those without Chrome, you might try translate.google.com

More info in this thread: Top down shirt, May 2019

:sm11:
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful.... thank you


----------

